# More G0602 Mods



## Fabrickator (Aug 24, 2015)

This weekend I completed a couple of more mods that I've been putting off for a while now.  I milled a belt holder block to house the spare belt inside the cover.  I have a pile of belts and I always seem to have to figure out which one I need.  This will make it brainless.

I also made a safety guard so when I "accidentally" defy my own rule of never putting anything on the top of the head stock while turning, this guard will prevent most items (calipers, nut, bolt, steel rule, etc.) from accidentally falling into the turning chuck.  I made it out of some thin gauge aluminum angle (surplus) and some lexan I had left over from my Mill chip guard.  I also discovered a really cool trick when I tried to cut the lexan with my HF sheet metal
shears.  It worked great!  It cut nice and smooth and pretty darn straight with minimal finish work.  I wish I'd have figured out that trick when I made my larger Mill chip guard.

I posted some pics here and as usual, I'm updating my "diary" link for those that would like to see my other G0602 mods.

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/diary-of-a-new-g0602


----------



## blaser.306 (Aug 24, 2015)

final shape lexan with your bench grinder then fire polish with a small butane torch. I r made all the safety shield for our grinders at work , it works great.


----------

